# Should the bow be balanced or front heavy???



## Fjcluth (Mar 25, 2013)

I am an Olympic style recurve shooter and I have been involved in a debate about whether or not the bow should be balanced or weight forward. I thought this would help answer any of my questions so here goes. I have a stabilizer, extension, and vbar setup with 12" side bars. I have added weight to the side bars to keep the bow from leaning to one side or the other. This also leads to slightly more weight on the opposite side of the sight. I also have weight on the stabilizer BUT I have added additional weight to the side bars so the bow doesn't fall forward. I am testing this by resting the bow on my finger where the stabilizer connects to the bow. The bow barely leans forward. Also with the stabilizer pointing down to the ground I rest the bow on my finger around the arrow shelf area and make sure the bow doesn't lean to one side or the other. 

I was told that this is not the way a recurve should be set up and that the bow should be VERY heavy for all around stability as well as weighted extra in the front because you want the bow to immediately fall forward. I'm looking for enlightenment on this issue. Along the same lines as weight forward I was told you have to swing the bow forward (like the Korean women for example). Currently when I execute a shot my grip is relaxed and my thumb is forward. Upon release my grip hand is pushing into the target which causes the bow to pop forward and I let the bow gently fall forward. Thank You !

Frank


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Fjcluth said:


> I am an Olympic style recurve shooter and I have been involved in a debate about whether or not the bow should be balanced or weight forward. I thought this would help answer any of my questions so here goes. I have a stabilizer, extension, and vbar setup with 12" side bars. I have added weight to the side bars to keep the bow from leaning to one side or the other. This also leads to slightly more weight on the opposite side of the sight. I also have weight on the stabilizer BUT I have added additional weight to the side bars so the bow doesn't fall forward. I am testing this by resting the bow on my finger where the stabilizer connects to the bow. The bow barely leans forward. Also with the stabilizer pointing down to the ground I rest the bow on my finger around the arrow shelf area and make sure the bow doesn't lean to one side or the other.
> 
> I was told that this is not the way a recurve should be set up and that the bow should be VERY heavy for all around stability as well as weighted extra in the front because you want the bow to immediately fall forward. I'm looking for enlightenment on this issue. Along the same lines as weight forward I was told you have to swing the bow forward (like the Korean women for example). Currently when I execute a shot my grip is relaxed and my thumb is forward. Upon release my grip hand is pushing into the target which causes the bow to pop forward and I let the bow gently fall forward. Thank You !
> 
> Frank


Hello Frank. YOu will get BETTER answers in the FITA Section. FIND a recurve coach who can help you with stabilizer setup. Are you using a finger sling? If not, you should be. TUNE the front heaviness of your stabilizer system for smallest group size. Don't THINK about what the front heaviness balance SHOULD be. Play with front stabilizer end weight amount, until YOU get the highest scores ever in your life at 18 meters, or at 70 meters...whatever distance you are shooting.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Alan is right, both about the FITA forum and getting a coach. Here is a good place to start your coach search:

http://www.teamusa.org/usa-archery/coaching/find-an-instructor-or-coach

There are several Olympic class archers and coaches who post frequently in the FITA forum. All seem to be very approachable and patient with questions from all levels of archers.


----------

